# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kazak kızı Nyusha

## bozok

*KAZAK KIZI NYUSHA*


üok önceleri bir roman okumuştum,adı; “Kazak Kızı Nyusha” idi.Yazarını hatırlamıyorum ama Nyusha’yı o kadar güzel betimlemişti ki yıllarca etkisinden kurtulamadım.Hep o kızı aradım hayatım boyunca...Ve kader 1998 Eylülünde yolumu Kazakistan’a Almaata’ya düşürdü. üç yıl kaldım orada.


*İLK GüNLER*

Almatı’ ya varınca Eğitim Ateşemiz karşıladı bizi. orada günlük kiralanan evler var.Guruplar halinde bu evlerde kaldık, kendi evlerimizi kiralayana kadar.

Yeni insanlar,başka bir dil, başka alfabe…Rus alfabesini çözmeye çalıştım,sürekli işyeri tabelalarına bakıyordum çözmek için. Sürekli tabelalara baktığım için yabancı olduğum belli oluyordu.Böyle bir günde *“militsia”* dedikleri askeri bir cip durdu yanıma*.”pasport pasport”* diyerek pasaportumu istediler. Pasaporta bakıp *“ viza niyeto”* deyip vizemin olmadığını söylediler bana.askeri cipe bindirdiler beni.üok uzak bir yerlere gittik askerlerle. Giderken kimliğimi cüzdanımı pasaportumu aldılar ve benden rüşvet istediler.Cüzdanda 70 dolar ve Kazakistan parası 500 tenge vardı. 500 tenge rüşvet teklif ettim onlara beni bırakmaları için. 500 tengeyi verdim. Ancak şehrin çok dışındaydım,beni geri bırakmalarını söyledim,ama hiç oralı olmadılar.ancak askerin biri vicdanlı çıktı. Beni aldıkları yere giden bir otobüse binmeme yardımcı oldu.Eve geldikten sonra cüzdanı açtım, 70 dolar duruyordu. Buna da şükür dedim kendi kendime..çünkü 10 dolar 20 dolar için adam öldürdüklerini duymuştum.Ancak cüzdandaki 70 doların 50 dolarının askerlerce değiştirildiğini, sahte olduğunu parayı bozdurmaya gittiğim banka şubesinde anladım.

Yine ilk günlerde bir kafeye gittim,çay istedim.garson kız -pek anlamadım o sıra ama-* ”s malakom”* diye sordu.Bu sözün* ”sütlü çay mı istiyorsunuz”* anlamına geldiğini sonradan anladım.* “Da”* dedim kıza ve hayatımda ilk kez sütlü çayı o kafede içtim.

Alma Ata’ya varışımızın 3. günü 140 no’ lu Mektep’te başladım göreve. Kazaklar okula* “mektep”* Ruslar ise *“shikola”* diyorlar. Bu okul Kazakça’nın ağırlıkta olduğu bir okuldu.ülkede Kazakça’nın ağırlıklı okultuğu okulların yanında, Rusçanın, Uygurca’nın, Almanca’nın, Türkçe’nin ağırlıklı okutulduğu okullar var.Bunlara Kazak Okulu, Rus Okulu, Türk Okulu… diyorlar


*TARİHİN OYUNU*

Unutmadan Kazakistan’da her milletten, dinden toplumlar yaşıyor. Kazaklar,Uygurlar,Tatarlar,üzbekler,Kırgızlar,Türk ler,Ruslar,Yunanlılar,Almanlar,Ermeniler,üinliler, Koreliler…Tarih bu milletleri Kazakistan coğrafyasında birleştirmiş.Son yıllarda dünyanın her tarafından insanlar geliyor buralara…Kimi ticaret,kimi çalışmak için: üinliler, Hintliler, Türkler, Avrupalılar,Afganlılar… 

Kazakistan etnografya bilimi için bulunmaz bir laboratuar. Adını saydığım halklar dışında ilk defa Dunganları tanıdım Kazakistan’da.Dunganlar Talas Savaşı sonrası oluşan Arap-üinli karışımı bir toplum.Nasıl bizim Bolulu aşçılarımız ünlüyse Türkiye’de, Orada Dungan Mutfağı ünlü ve farklı tatlar sunuyor insanlara…

Ahıskalıların yoğun olarak yaşadığı bir bölgedeki Türkçenin ağırlıklı okutulduğu bir okulda çalıştım bir yıl. Ahıska Türklerinin dışında değişik milletten öğrenciler vardı sınıfta.Türkler,Ruslar;Kazaklar, Uygurlar vardı. Bir öğrencim ben *“shiganım”* dedi. Shigan sözcüğünü hiç duymadım o güne kadar.Sözlüğe bakınca anladım Shigan’ın anlamınının üingene olduğunu.Natalya idi adı ben Shiganım diyen öğrencinin.11. sınıfta çok hoş,duygusal,narin, saygılı güzel bir kızdı.Hala Natalya’nın mahcup yüzü hafızamda.


*AHISKALILAR- KAZAKLAR*

Ahıskalıların Türkiye sevdası bambaşka. Her Ahıska Türkünün evinde arabasında Türk bayrağı.üoğunun ekonomik sorunları yok ama onların en büyük arzusu Türkiye’de yaşamak.Türkiyede yaşama imkanı verilse her şeylerini bırakabilirler.Ben böyle hasret, vatan hasreti, görmedim.Ahıskalı çocuk Türkçe derslerini istemiyor.Ben Türküm diyor çocuk,benim ana dilim Türkçe diyor,Türkün Türkçe öğrenmesinin yanlış olduğunu düşünüyor. Nasılsınız diye sorduğunuzda bir Ahıskalı gence çoğunlukla “harashoyum” yanıtını alırsınız. *“Harasho”* Rusça: İyi, eki Türkçe. Rus dilinin etkisi Kazaklarda da görülüyor. şehirli Kazaklara* “ Kazakça biliyor musun”* diye sorsanız, *“Kaneshna men Kazakmın”* cevabını verir*.”Kaneshna“* Rusça:elbette.şehirli Kazakların Kazakça diye konuştukları dilde Rusça kelimelerin sayısı çok fazla. Devletin resmi dili Kazakça yapma girişimi sonuç vermedi. Resmi yazışmalar Kazakça ve Rusça yapılıyor ama Rusça etkin. Hem günlük hayatta hem yazıda.Kırsal kesimlerde yaşayan Kazakların dilinde Rusçanın etkisi daha az.

Alma Ata ya vardığımda Kazakçayı farklı bir dil gibi gördüm.üok hızlı konuşuyorlar.Sanırım bu yüzden anlamakta zorlandım ilk zamanlar.Bir ay kaldıktan sonra rahat anlaşabildik Kazaklarla.Kazakçada bir çok kelime ortak Türkiye Türkçesiyle,bir kısım kelimeler de farklı söyleniyor.Jigit,jol,jaman :yiğit,yol,yaman.Kazakistan’ vardığım ilk yılda bir Kazak Okulunda çalıştım.Organ adlarını görürken ben Türkçelerini söyledim,öğrenciler Kazakçalarını. Saç >şaş, göz> köz, dil> til, burun>murun,ayak>ayak,diş>dis…Bu benzerlik hem öğrencileri hem beni şaşırttı.Bu durum onların öğrenme isteğini artırdı.Benim vardığım ilk yıl 1998’de tanıdığım Kazaklardan hiç biri Türk kökenli olduğunu düşünmüyorlardı.Kendilerinin ayrı bir millet,Kazakçanın da ayrı bir dil olduğunu söylüyorlardı.Döneceğim yıl çoğu Kazağın,Kazakların Türk kökenli olduğunu Kazakçanın Türkçenin bir kolu olduğuna inandığını gördüm. Türk- Kazak *“bağur”*- yani kardeş- demeye başladılar.



*TüRKİYE’NİN GüCü*

Türkiye büyük ve güçlü bir ülke..Türkiye’nin gücü yurtdışından daha iyi görünüyor.Biz Türkiye’de Almanya’yı nasıl görüyorsak, Kazakistanlılar da bizi öyle görüyor.Türkiye’ye gelmeye can atıyorlar. Kazakistan pazarında en çok üin ve Türk malları satılıyor. Alma Ata’da büyük pazar var, Karapazar adında.Her şey satılıyor bu pazarda.Pazar her gün çok kalabalık,yolda yürümek bile zor,kalabalığı yararak yürüyebiliyorsunuz.Bizdeki kapkaççılığa benzer hırsızlık olaylarını vardığım ilk yıl gördüm,karşılaştım.Pazarda satıcılar bir eşyanın kaliteli olduğunu göstermek için *“Türk malı”* bunlar diyorlar.Türk malı kalite demek. Ne güzel…İnsan böyle durumlarda ülkesiyle gurur duyuyor.Bir gün anne ve cocuğunun konuşmalarına kulak misafiri oldum.Anne çocuğuna giyecek alıyordu.Ucuz olan üin mallarına bakıyordu hep.üocuğun *“Mama, Kitayski ne nada, kupim Turestki”*(Anne, üin malınının gereği yok,Türk malı alalım) sözleri hala kulaklarımda. Bir küçük çocuk bile Türk malının kalitesini biliyor.



*SOSYALİST KüLTüR*

Müthiş bir eğlence kültürü var Kazakistan’da. Bayramları ve özel günleri bizdekinden çok fazla. Yeni yıl,kadınlar günü ,öğretmenler günü, dğum günleri…En önemli bayram Nevruz. Nevruz bahar mevsiminin adı Kazakçada . Nevruz günü günü evinde hiç kimse kalmıyor. şehrin değişik yerlerinde kutlama alanları oluşturuluyor .Kutlamalar şarkılı,danslı yemekli…Resmi kutlamalar sona erince serbest konuşmalr yapılıyor,şarkılar söyleniyor, dans ediyor insanlar kendi aralarında.Kutlama alanlarına şehirdeki kuruluşlar çadırlar kuruyorlar ayrı ayrı. üadırlarda hem ürünlerini sergiliyorlar hem de gelen ziyaretçilere yiyecek içecek bir şeyler ikram ediyorlar. Ben de ülkemizde bayramların kutlanmasını hayal ettim, özellikle de Cumhuriyet Bayramımızı…Küçük şehirlerimizde bir yerde, büyük şehirlerimizde şehrin birkaç yerinde kutlama alanları oluştursak,kamu ve özel kuruluşlar reyonlar açsa,halka yiyecek içecek dağıtılsa,dans edilse şarkı söylense, çocuklar oynasa , eğlense ne güzel olurdu. İple çekerdi insanlar yeni bayramları... Böyle olsaydı bayramlarımız resmi konuşmaların yapıldığı sıkıcı törenler olmaktan çıkardı.

üğretmenler günü, kadınlar günü gibi kutlamalar okul içinde yapılıyor. Yemekler hazırlıyorlar,öğrenciler dağıldıktan sonra başlıyor eğlence …Yemekli, müzikli,içkili danslı.. Yemek başlamadan önce dua okuyor en yaşlı öğretmen.Kutlamaya katılan herkes sırasıyla günün anlamına uygun bir konuşma yapıyor.konuşma bitince masadaki herkes votka kadehlerini kaldırıyor ve bir dikişte bitiriyorlar.Alma Ata’ya vardığım ilk yıl böyle bir toplantının ilkinde zor anlar yaşadım.Masada on beş kadar öğretmen var.Her kes günün anlamıyla ilgili sırayla konuşuyor.Konuşma bitince herkes şerefe kaldırıyor bardaklarını konuşmacı için.Ben içemedim votkayı.Okul müdürü “uyat boladı” (ayıp olacak) diyerek içmem için ısrar etti.Masada on beş öğretmen var, on beş bardak bardak votka içmek.. Korkunç…Baktım olmayacak, izin istedim, ayrıldım.Görev sürem dolmaya yakın zamanlarda gözlemledim, artık ısrarcı değiller içki konusunda ve gençlerin çoğu içki içmiyor.Geçmiş yıllara Gorbaçov şehrin etrafındaki tüm elma ağaçalarını kestirmiş,votka yapımını önlemek için…Ama önleyememiş,yasaklar bir işe yaramamış.Zihniyet değişikliği gençler üzerinde etkili oldu, artık içkinin kölesi değiller…

Her yıl Sekiz Mart’ta kadınlar günü kutlanıyor. O gün okulda kadınlar hiçbir hazırlığa katılmıyorlar,her şeyi,her hazırlığı servisi bile erkek öğretmenler yapıyor.İşin ilginci 150-160 öğretmen içinde erkek öğretmenlerin sayısı ya dört ya da beş. Beş kişinin 155 kişiye yemek hazırlayıp servis yaptığını düşünün..Kazakistan’da kadınların oranı fazla, bu oran okullarda daha da fazlalaşıyor.

Türkiye’de gazinoların karşılığı kafeler var.Bu kafelerde akşamları canlı müzik var.Akşamları kafeler dolu,hele tatil günleri tıka basa dolu. İnsanlar yemeklerini yiyorlar, votkalarından bir iki bardak içtikten sonra atıyorlar kendilerini dans pistine. Bizim Tarkan’ın* “oynama şıkıdım”* ve Mustafa Sandal’ın *“araba”* şarkıları çalınca herkes dans pistinde, iğne atsan yere düşmez denecek kadar.Sadece Kazakistan’da değil, bütün Bağımsız Devletler Topluluğunda Tarkan bir numara


*ETKİLENDİKLERİM*

Kazakistan ‘da okullarda sınıflar bizdekinden farklı. Türkçe sınıfı ayrı, matematik sınıfı ayrı. üğrenciler dersleri Türkçe’yse Türkçe sınıfına, matematikse matematik sınıfına gidiyorlar. üğretmenin dersi ile ilgili bütün materyaller sınıfında…Böyle bir sistem bizde uygulanabilir mi bilmiyorum ama eğitim ve öğretim açısından daha faydalı olur diye düşünüyorum ben.

Kazakistan’da Müslümanlık folklorik niteliklerin ötesine geçmiyor.Camiler ,kiliseler,budist tapınakları var.Hristiyanlar evlilik törenlerini kilisede yapıyorlar. Müslümanlar da bu adetten etkilenmişler,Camide nikah kıyan Kazakların sayısı epey fazla. Alma Ata Merkez Camisinde Kuran okutulan özel bir bölüm var. -Bu Cami Türkiye’nin katkılarıyla aslına uygun restore edildi.- Her Cuma Kazaklar buraya gelip hocaya Kuran okutuyorlar.Namaz kılmasını bilmeyenler namazı dışardan seyrediyorlar.Hiç unutmam Kazakistan Müftüsünün Cuma hutbesindeki duasını: *“Allahım bütün dünya insanlığına sağlık, huzur , bolluk ver, içisıra Kazakistana da ver.”* Ne müthiş bir şey, Müftü güzel olan her şeyi önce insanlık için istiyor .

Sadece Kazaklarda değil,Kazakistan coğrafyasında yaşayan bütün halklarda olağanüstü bir misafirperverlik duygusu hakim. üç yıl boyunca değişik semtlerde değişik evlerde kaldım.Komşularım mutlaka güzel bir yemek yaptıklarında bana da getirdiler,ben de onlara ikramlarda bulundum.Tanıdıklarım misafirliklere çağırdılar. Ev sahibi en güzel yiyecekleri, evinde ne varsa her şeyi misafirlere sunuyor,yemek masasında tabak konacak yer kalmıyor.Varlarını yoklarını misafirlere ikram ediyorlar. 


*09 Aralık 2007 / Hüseyin DEMİREL* / *demirelhuseyin.blogspot.com*

----------

